# The biggest porno DISASTER in my life!!!!!!!! :(



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a few porno in my computer which I had hidden inside lots of folders.I went to my grandmothers house two days back and came back only today morning.My sister who is 14 years old opened my computer yesterday.After a format and fresh install of Vista I had forgotten to install her favourite game GTA Vice City.She searched for it everywhere thinking I had hidden it somewhere to fool her.But accidently she opened my porno and came screaming downstairs and informed my parents everything.

She is now at school and my dad and mom is here due to bus strike.When I came here on 9'o clock today morning I was greeted ith his shouting.MY mom is not talking to me anymore.And I cant face her.I dont know how can I face my sister when she is back home from school.
This is the most embarassing incident in my entire life.Iam 19 years old and I need some privacy in here.They just gave my computer to her without asking me.And they are blaming me for putting those videos in it.I just cant take all this


----------



## dreams (Jul 18, 2008)

very very embarassing moments..no speech..god shuld help you.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2008)

@ajay, you have to learn from your mistakes. Next time, put password protection on such folders 

If you are using Vista, use parental control policies


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> @ajay, you have to learn from your mistakes. Next time, put password protection on such folders



I didnt expect her to dig this much into the folders.The path to the file was like this:
F:\Essentials\WYSIWYG Web Builder 5.0.5_Keygen_42templates _Hubberz_\WYSIWYG Web Builder 5.0.5_Keygen_42templates _Hubberz_\[file]

She usually doesnt go deep this much deep inside.just plays some games and all


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2008)

So Sad.......don't worry u r not the only one in this world 

u must protect it using 3rd party softwares..or use fake folder or superhide etc


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

I think in window$ ,putting "$" infront of the file name will hide it?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I think in window$ ,putting "$" infront of the file name will hide it?



no.I tried just now.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I think in window$ ,putting "$" infront of the file name will hide it?



LOL! Man, you seem to be obsessed with Linux....why you link everything with MS, Windows, or Linux.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

^what?  I never thought like that!.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 18, 2008)

It would have been better off keeping the porno in a system folder.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope praka. BTW, Dude its not your fault. You are an adult now with raging hormones. Everyone does that. Get the skeletons out of the closet and confront your parents. You are above birds and bees now. 
We are with you.
PS: What I do is change the extensions of the files alongwith hiding them deep.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

I just hide them deep without changing the file extension.Now I realize my mistake

The problem is that how I would face my sister when she comes back from school today


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2008)

change filename xxx.avi to xxx.db and when someone tries to open it, tell them that it's database file and that you need oracle 10g to open it


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 18, 2008)

To be honest, it's no big deal. It's all a part of growing up. I don't believe there is a male computer user without ever having porn on his PC in the world. The best thing would be to talk with your parents, of course will only work if they are liberal and broad-minded, in any case you can try. The unfortunate thing that happened here is your sister discovering it rather than your parents. You should have been more careful.

If it eases things for you, know that my dad knew I had porn on my PC when I started using computers with Windows and was quite cool about it, luckily my parents are very liberal and they didn't actually bork my attempts. Just make sure you don't make it the most important thing, ie., don't get addicted! I still say talk with them, mostly to your father, he had his share of porn too during his days.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah. If a teenager doesnt have porn on his pc he just isnt a true male.
Anyway, what I do is rar the pron files up, pass protect them and then change their extensions. And then put them inside some game directory. People generally dont look deep inside game folders.


As far as your sister goes try talking with her patiently and explaining it to her. May be you can get a friend of yours who she knows well to talk with her.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude have you said anything to your parents yet?

ThinkDigit members can help you. Seriously. Just say that that stuff comes bundled with pirated stuff and some times you aren't even aware of it. You want I can make a backdated post on my blog saying that Pirated software & Games come bundled with hidden p0rn. Show it your parents will ease of the pressure a bit for sure.

That is if you haven't opened your mouth yet.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 18, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> If it eases things for you, know that my dad knew I had porn on my PC when I started using computers with Windows and was quite cool about it, luckily my parents are very liberal and they didn't actually bork my attempts. Just make sure you don't make it the most important thing, ie., don't get addicted! I still say talk with them, mostly to your father, he had his share of porn too during his days.


Yep. My dad had also found porn in my pc when I was in class 9. All he said was dont get carried away.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

lol Manan, what a great idea..!


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> To be honest, it's no big deal. It's all a part of growing up. I don't believe there is a male computer user without ever having porn on his PC in the world.



WRong dude. I completed 22 yrs of my age, and still ppl have installed keyloggers here, to note when and what i do on computers, whom i chat with and everything. Forget porn on my pc, i didnt even hav a single "provocative" (which translates into a modern female pic) in my cell.!



iMav said:


> Dude have you said anything to your parents yet?
> 
> ThinkDigit members can help you. Seriously. Just say that that stuff comes bundled with pirated stuff and some times you aren't even aware of it. You want I can make a backdated post on my blog saying that Pirated software & Games come bundled with hidden p0rn. Show it your parents will ease of the pressure a bit for sure.
> 
> That is if you haven't opened your mouth yet.



Superb idea man! Hats off to your intelligence.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

hmm..while we had our pre-degree course 2nd year ,one of our junior ran away due to his dad found p0rn on the pc.and ...he made it a  big deal that the college authorities suspended him for "blue film "  ,not to say that college is a catholic one! poor guy he was absconded for a month or so .
^dads are like this too  back in PDC days ,I dont have a PC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> Dude have you said anything to your parents yet?
> 
> ThinkDigit members can help you. Seriously. Just say that that stuff comes bundled with pirated stuff and some times you aren't even aware of it. You want I can make a backdated post on my blog saying that Pirated software & Games come bundled with hidden p0rn. Show it your parents will ease of the pressure a bit for sure.
> 
> That is if you haven't opened your mouth yet.



Great idea!! Hats off man!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

I accepted the fact that I had porn in my computer to my parents.They said to delete it immediately.They say i was very irresponsible to keep such things on my computer which my sis also uses.Yeah I admit that it was my mistake that I dint take any necessary precautions.
My dad is not a problem.But my mom is not talking to me anymore.And I dont know what to tell to my sis when she comes home in the evening.


----------



## mediator (Jul 18, 2008)

Tell them the stuff comes with "pirated" windows.  No flame wars plz. I'm very old, weak and shrivelled now!

Don't worry, time acts as a great healer in such disastrous cases.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I accepted the fact that I had porn in my computer to my parents.They said to delete it immediately.


 Ah Damn!


ajaybc said:


> My dad is not a problem.But my mom is not talking to me anymore.And I dont know what to tell to my sis when she comes home in the evening.


You don't know what to say? n00b! You don't say, you yell - Stay off the computer!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL.. Me and my dad were sitting in front of my PC first day we bought it.. And I bought him from a dealer whom I knew and he was my very good friend.. he showed me some pics when he was assembling the PC .. they were bikini ones.. He said.. may i put these.. I said no probs.. Now when I was copying those pics on to the other partitions Dad saw one of the naked ones.. and he said that "You're a minor, you should not see such pics".. I was embarrassed


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2008)

cool. you dad understood. That means 50% of problem is over. Ask your dad to convince your mom that it's just a teen incident and that he has it under control.

*WARNING: Tell your sister not to discuss it with anyone else. Believe me, girls can't keep secrets, especially family secrets.*


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea it can be quite awkward if your Mom knows it. After all its a guy thing. However they should be happy that you are normal and not the *erm*.. Other type.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

hellknight said:


> LOL.. Me and my dad were sitting in front of my PC first day we bought it.. And I bought him from a dealer whom I knew and he was my very good friend.. he showed me some pics when he was assembling the PC .. they were bikini ones.. He said.. may i put these.. I said no probs.. Now when I was copying those pics on to the other partitions Dad saw one of the naked ones.. and he said that "You're a minor, you should not see such pics".. I was embarrassed



That is a lot better than this bcoz it was ur dad who saw those pics.


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

@ajaybc

I agree with Hitboxx's reply. Lil p0rn never make any trouble for a guy of your age, but you should not get addicted to it. Nothing wrong in that.

Regarding hiding part, you should find some ways ! Reminds me the days where my friend used to have *650 MB .sys files* in his windows folder and his younger bro always used to think, wow, windows sys file is this big ! But those were the days in 90s. Now the teenagers might have found innovative and new ideas. Search for that, or you can always ask a question (you need not even mention it is p0rn) in the QA of ThinkDigit forum, I mean folder locking etc.

Regarding the parents and sis - Yes, will not be very easy to manage. But go and talk to your mom. Even if you think there is nothing wrong in watching lil bit p0rn, apologize to your mom, give them some promises (like I will not watch any p0rn movies etc -_ but watch mpeg files or avi lol_). The problem is women think you are doing something that is very bad and very close to some crime, so apologizing is the best way. Also, talk to your sis about it, tell her that was given by some of your friends or something like that. In any case, even if your family members are not talking to you, talk to them. Things will be alright within days. And do not worry too much on it.

And iMav, I must say your !DEA is pretty cool (reminds me of the ad - *What an idea sir jee *). 

Offtopic : mediator, welcome back  And you are one more step ahead of iMav, lol


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 18, 2008)

Remember there is "hot coffee" in the gta:sa...

Use 'folder lock' or folder guard for your "collection"




> ThinkDigit members can help you. Seriously. Just say that that stuff comes bundled with pirated stuff and some times you aren't even aware of it. You want I can make a backdated post on my blog saying that Pirated software & Games come bundled with hidden p0rn. Show it your parents will ease of the pressure a bit for sure.


@imav: what an idea Sir ji !!!


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well first of all things like these are not meant to be kept in the pc at all !! 
I have 2-3 CDs nd DVDs mixed up in over 200 game CDs.. nd Then they are named "populous","DOS games" bla bla.. whch no one bothers to open up ;;..

Moreover, there's nothing bad about it. As said earlier, getting used to it may ruin your life and career. You're 19, so nothing wrong at all.. Dont talk to your mother, talk to your father instead. Tell him that you've installed softwares like bearshare nd all things like dese do come up at times. 

No worries, enjoy !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

Pathik said:


> You are an adult now with raging hormones. Everyone does that. Get the skeletons out of the closet and confront your parents. You are above birds and bees now.



Well, yeah. Tell them u r an "Adult" & are in the legal age to watch "Adult" Movies.



> Yeah. If a teenager doesnt have porn on his pc he just isnt a true male.



Out fellow Paid Apple salesman Aayush Arya has no porn in his computer, not even the pic of Brooke Shields in Bikini. R U accusing him of not being a Male 



> And I dont know what to tell to my sis when she comes home in the evening.



Look, she is also a teenager now & a growing girl. Talk to her patiently, if family member won't talk about such issues, who else will? It's better if u talk to her about this, say it was a mistake & U both are growing etc etc & that U will never see it again & U R embarrassed. Sex education is important & even U know what girls talk about in there circle.

About your mom, help her by doing all the work of home like cleaning, cooking etc for a month & she will talk again. Trust me. My mom found about my first GF when I was 18 & was angry at me for doing this "waste things in life", I made mom happy by being a "good son" & mom was back on track & even called GF to home to meet.

I once did this with my sister. She was keeping in eye on my computer thinking I am hiding porn. Now, I am quite frank with both my sisters so I named some folders with Pornographic names & placed normal cartoon, god, temple pics in it. along with some Apple Porn . She came & as usual searched & was shocked to see names there in D:\Movies\<LE***n\ etc etc  . She looked inside to find normal pics. Later when I came inside she told me this so I said "First, do u think I am this stupid that I will keep them in such a place if I keep them that U will see, & second Didi....don't u trust me that u opened such folders??? "

After that day she has never looked inside the movies folder


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> *WARNING: Tell your sister not to discuss it with anyone else. Believe me, girls can't keep secrets, especially family secrets.*


take care of it buddy  you will be fine or else whole state will know that this guy is a **** lol

And it was so foolish of you to noobishly hide things when you have a sister (albeit Miss James Bond) at home.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

Now Ajay, forget that, what about a 'Cochin' Meet ? I am just 18kms away from Cochin city. May be we can even call Prakash Uncle


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mannnnnn... !! 
49 members online and status of 11 says;;;

"Viewing Thread 
 The biggest porno DISASTER in my life!!!!!!!!  "

who'll answr my new cell phone queries ??


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> who'll answr my new cell phone queries ??



Sorry, you are in Queue, we are answering important queries first


----------



## DukeNukem (Jul 18, 2008)

There are few Methods you can apply in future

1. Cheapest and best way is to rar them by

Compression Method : = Store
and  click "Encrypt File Name" in set Password Option
(Of course put password to your Rar's,)

2. Create a password protected Virtual CD, then Mount and Play

3. Or unmount the Drive where your Files are present and create a normat account for your sister in windows. 

4. or as mentioned by someone here rename your files to other extensions, this way you don get the thumbnail of the file. (not a bullet proof method as someone can drag the file to a player to run them, if he/she is like me)

5. or just use linux.

I don wanna hurt you as i can understand  but (lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol .............................)


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> Mannnnnn... !!
> 49 members online and status of 11 says;;;
> 
> "Viewing Thread
> ...





din said:


> Sorry, you are in Queue, we are answering important queries first


+1


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> Thank you, thank you!



Manan, taza idea nahi lagta, pehle kisi ke sath beta lagta hain 

BTW, link you parents to this thread, and tell them, how many of us have openly said that we have Porn on our PC and this is something not wrong at your or our age


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually, that's what I told my friend's parents when that idiot was caught surfing p0rn sites. I told them that sites that give pirated content get paid by these p0rn people so they give p0rn ads etc. 

Don't even think of linking your parents to this forum. ThinkDigit will be sued and we will all be on Aaj Tak.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> Mannnnnn... !!
> 49 members online and status of 11 says;;;
> 
> "Viewing Thread
> ...



Hey dumbo I was listening to Magnatuen and Jamendo, left the browser opened


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

OK, I'm gonna go n sleep. Hopefully this thread is gonna grow (at least) 10 pages long by the time I come back.. >.<


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 18, 2008)

^^yea right!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank God for Mac OS X and its encrypted DMGs!

Now, apart from the fanboyism, I don't know why people make a big deal out of porn. All guys starting from the time they lay hands on some good ol' porn to a certain age later on have a porn collection. Even after that point of time, porn never really escapes the confines of the hard drive. It only becomes less intense. 

In any case, on our PC at some point of time we had a folder titled "Porn" or "Blue Movies" which had all the stuff in it!  And all the brothers used to tell the other brothers when new stock arrived. Before that I guess the hidden folder system used to work pretty well.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> Don't even think of linking your parents to this forum. ThinkDigit will be sued and we will all be on Aaj Tak.



lol...
But u have one point.The media nowadays are blowing such things into big issues.Making them big sex scandals and all.I dont want to be featured in Aaj Tak


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, if that really happens... Then just imagine the whole teenage community supporting us fr letting out such great ideas of hiding things in their pc !!

"Geeks for a cause"


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys all this talk of hiding stuff on Windows, if you have NTFS then by God no one can access your data if you deny access to it. Even you won't be able to at times


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

> Even you won't be able to at times


I hear that's bad!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

I have tried this. My Sister said "Why is the folder named "Quake 4 Mods" says access denied? I can't even delete it & it says 0 KB.


----------



## crystal_pup (Jul 18, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I didnt expect her to dig this much into the folders.The path to the file was like this:
> F:\Essentials\WYSIWYG Web Builder 5.0.5_Keygen_42templates _Hubberz_\WYSIWYG Web Builder 5.0.5_Keygen_42templates _Hubberz_\somethingporn.avi
> 
> She usually doesnt go deep this much deep inside.just plays some games and all


 

R u really sure she went tht deep?
May be it is possible that she wanted to listen to music or something and went into the history of some media player and accidentally came across tht porn movie?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

I use vlc player and i think it doesnt store in history.
But I think she found it from the recent files history in the start menu of vista.
Damn it
Damn MS.praka u r great.Microsoft really sucks


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

Your the idiot and blaming MS  You can disable Recent Docs. You don't it's your fault


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I had a few porno in my computer which I had hidden inside lots of folders.I went to my grandmothers house two days back and came back only today morning.My sister who is 14 years old opened my computer yesterday.After a format and fresh install of Vista I had forgotten to install her favourite game GTA Vice City.She searched for it everywhere thinking I had hidden it somewhere to fool her.But accidently she opened my porno and came screaming downstairs and informed my parents everything.
> 
> She is now at school and my dad and mom is here due to bus strike.When I came here on 9'o clock today morning I was greeted ith his shouting.MY mom is not talking to me anymore.And I cant face her.I dont know how can I face my sister when she is back home from school.
> This is the most embarassing incident in my entire life.Iam 19 years old and I need some privacy in here.They just gave my computer to her without asking me.And they are blaming me for putting those videos in it.I just cant take all this


Serves you right. I’m more worried about your poor sister and parents than you. It’s _embarrassing_ for you? You have no idea what it’s like for them. When they bought you the computer, that’s the last thing they expected you to do with it. Way to go, man, way to go.

Sheesh!


----------



## adi007 (Jul 18, 2008)

ROFL.....
opps.. sorry ajaybc
but seriously it was ur fault
1.Renaming the extension is the best way
2.Renaming it to .exe and hiding the files in the bunch of game exe files ....use Media Player Classic and drag the .exe file..
No Trace in history as well as the history of Media Player Classic(it does not track the history of files dragged)
*3.Deleting the file after use...i mean what's the point in watching the same STEPS AGAIN AND AGAIN  *
4.Disable Recent Doc's and clean up recent used files remembrance using cccleaner
5.This is more geeky...store all ur hmmm.hmmmm files in a separate drive and remove the drive letter in Computer Management

I never imagined how could ur sister told to ur parents...
She is really a bold and non-shy type girl...

To convince parents imav trick is the best


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Yeah. If a teenager doesnt have porn on his pc he just isnt a true male.


Yeah, that’s a great attitude you have going there. Insult those who like to stick with their morals. We’ll have murderers coming in here now declaring that anyone who’s never stabbed another person with a knife is not a human being.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ yeh phir se chaalu ho gaya


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> hen they bought you the computer, that’s the last thing they expected you to do with it. Way to go, man, way to go.




Not last thing bro, With Amount of *bad effects* of internet being highlighted on TV channels, movies, and Newspapers......every parent knows that....their Children can easily access porn. One search on Google with "sex" and you know the rest of the story.


----------



## adi007 (Jul 18, 2008)

Why the hell did digit admin disabled the Currently Online Display from the thread


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, that’s a great attitude you have going there. Insult those who like to stick with their morals. We’ll have murderers coming in here now declaring that anyone who’s never stabbed another person with a knife is not a human being.


Most of the serial killers ever came into history were the most well behaved calm and poised person in public 

Now that ring bells, watch out. May be its sleeping inside you and come out when it overflows


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2008)

phew...so many replies..

the .rar password method is slower & lengthy...& not all guys can wait dat too long 


one of the best way is to create a 3-5 GB(according 2 ur needs ) of separate partition of HDD & hide dat HDD using basic tricks or by 3rd party tool 

or use fake folder...its very very fast


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> Your the idiot and blaming MS  You can disable Recent Docs. You don't it's your fault


yeah he is just noob enuf  
Damn who bought him the PC  



adi007 said:


> Why the hell did digit admin disabled the Currently Online Display from the thread


yeah me so unhappy with one less feature


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2008)

Arey !DEA waalon.. hire our very own iMav.. new threat to Abhishek .. who knows may be iMav gets his hands on Aish


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 18, 2008)

Best way

1. Hide it Deep in Windows or any other folder. *Your folder path, which you call deep is no where deep according to me*
2. Attrib it to HIDDEN + SYSTEM so it is not shown if you have SHOW all Files option Enabled.
3. Use Good Names like "System Volume Information"  and add Permission Setting. 

*i36.tinypic.com/25kj4bd.jpg


----------



## adi007 (Jul 18, 2008)

lol this thread is becoming...
*How to hide hmm..hmmm.. stuffs : A Master Tutorial by great Digit members *

@ajaybc: Don't worry thinking about it....Time is the best healer...i can say give one week and there u go...the scene will be normal  but yes ur parents will hire ur sister for the detective work to know whether u are collecting such hmm. hmmm stuffs or not...
So be careful and follow my steps give in reply #55


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I had my fair share of such disasters. It all started when I took admission in my B.Tech. In my first year I used to live in my village as it was nearer to my college.
Those days a UK edition of Maxim was doing rounds in first year boy's hostel.It had a supplementary "Little Black Book" with it which I took and stashed in my father's Locker-in-Locker. I did it so coz nobody opened it as all it had was Live .315 and 12 gauge shells in it (Yeah we own firearms and lot of 'em ).
So one day my mom went on a cleaning spree and found it. She just asked to whom it belonged and to return it back. She also found a Condom in my bag and I told her that it was being to used to make Squibs, the device used to give fake bullet effect in Hollywood movies, she bought it!
When Indian edition of Maxim was launched my folks allowed me to subscribe it and I'm its subscriber till now. Ironically they haven't let me  subscribe Digit! 
In my Second year I had Nokia 5200 and in its memory card I had few MMS clips(you know which one I'm talking about). SDo one night my lil sis went fiddling with it and while I was fragging derrières in Farcry she saw some in real bangin' action. 
She told to mum about it but I said that it came in Bluetooth and there's no way of telling what file u are receiving until you get it . My elder sis had used the phone before me and she re-affirmed my theory and I was of the hook again.
Real Disaster happened when one night I was enjoying a p0rn0 flick and my mum woke up to go for bathroom. As our rooms are adjacent she came in to check on me and found me checking out stuff! She too didn't talked to me for a day but everything normalized later on.
On the whole my folks are real cool bunch. Last year we friends were planning to hit the beach and babes in Goa after our University exams. Although my mum warned of not getting "Carried away" or "Caught in the moment", my dad on the other hand was pleased that I was finally going to get "Physically educated". He even gave me extra 10K to "Enjoy ".
BUT I never went to Goa and my money went to my PC Upgrade fund. I'm sure everyone of us here has one.
AS far as hiding the p0rn0 content goes I use these 2 methods:


Real good stuff in Windows folder, hidden and made private. As my system too is shared by my both the sisters, I have given them limited user access rights and myself the Administrator.
Bulk of p0rn0 data goes to Linux partition where its inaccessible by both Windows and my familia.
Anybody saying guy not having P0rn0 in his system is lying. I ,at any given time , have 45Gb of such data lying in the system. Why? Coz I got too much space to waste (500GB+250GB=750 GB)


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Time is the best healer...


+1



Plasma_Snake said:


> Real good stuff in Windows folder, hidden and made private. As my system too is shared by my both the sisters, I have given them limited user access rights and myself the Administrator.
> Bulk of p0rn0 data goes to Linux partition where its inaccessible by both Windows and my familia.
> Anybody saying guy not having P0rn0 in his system is lying. I ,at any given time , have 45Gb of such data lying in the system. Why? Coz I got too much space to waste (500GB+250GB=750 GB)


you are one bada$$ addict.
Btw Linux is not for hiding p0rn


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> Seriously. Just say that that stuff comes bundled with pirated stuff and some times you aren't even aware of it. You want I can make a backdated post on my blog saying that Pirated software & Games come bundled with hidden p0rn. Show it your parents will ease of the pressure a bit for sure.





mediator said:


> Tell them the stuff comes with "pirated" windows.  No flame wars plz. I'm very old, weak and shrivelled now!


Never lie, it will just complicate situation, Most people will never be able to remember the reason they gave earlier and try to say something similar and in the process get caught. You will put yourself in bigger trouble if you follow this stupid advice. It's not as if you're filming porn, is it? If so, then it's a different matter altogether.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 18, 2008)

I would suggest 2 ways securing such files in homes.

1. Create a new id for someone else (in this case your sis) who uses the computer.
Use computer management in Administrative tools (in Control panel) and  gepedit.msc to put restrictions to the the ID as to wht they can access & what not.
This will also apply if u hve small minor brother & u wanna make sure that he is not doing such stuff. u can also view the logs to make sure.

2. Use "Windows Privacy maker" a tool which was provided on Chip/Digit CD few yrs back. Its d best thing i hve ever seen in my life for securing folders. After installing u hve to give a password (it wl not accept weak passwords..usually a sentence works) for the tool. Then you can specify folders which u need to secure & secure it. After this no one can figure out even the tool that is installed. I m talking about the guys with general computer knowledge. There is no icon for the tool as such. Plz note I am not advertizing any tool here. There are similar other tools nowadays for securing files in similar manner.

3. Use the online storage for storing such files. Possibly d best way.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> Btw Linux is not for hiding p0rn


But unmounted partitions are good for hiding them.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> Now that ring bells, watch out. May be its sleeping inside you and come out when it overflows



It comes out everything we say "<insert Apple product name here> sux, <insert Microsoft/Linux product name here> Rox"


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

Now what about buying one of these  or  these ?

Next time, your parents will say - No, no toys are allowed


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> When Indian edition of Maxim was launched my folks allowed me to subscribe it and I'm its subscriber till now. Ironically they haven't let me  subscribe Digit!


 I guess it's cos digit's covers are more .....ummm....provocative.


Plasma_Snake said:


> Anybody saying guy not having P0rn0 in his system is lying. I ,at any given time , have 45Gb of such data lying in the system. Why? Coz I got too much space to waste (500GB+250GB=750 GB)


You're still light years behind couple of others from the forum who are known to have huge collections.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 18, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I use vlc player and i think it doesnt store in history.
> But I think she found it from the recent files history in the start menu of vista.
> Damn it
> Damn MS.praka u r great.Microsoft really sucks


You were really really dumb to have the recent files history enabled.

The registry file I include with all of my windows disc includes this
;Disable Recent Documents Menu
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoRecentDocsMenu"=hex:01,00,00,00



aryayush said:


> Serves you right. I’m more worried about your poor sister and parents than you. It’s _embarrassing_ for you? You have no idea what it’s like for them. When they bought you the computer, that’s the last thing they expected you to do with it. Way to go, man, way to go.
> 
> Sheesh!


You have got to be kidding me. The fact is that its actually pretty normal for a guy of his age. So it's actually sad that parents dont understand that.

Edit : And if the parents were do dead set on this, did they have a talk with their child? Did they explain why they thought something like this was wrong? Did they do all this stuff before allowing access to the net? If they did then they would have done their duty and I would say the child is at fault. Otherwise its the parents fault for not keeping up with the generation, for not understanding the current generation.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 18, 2008)

@Mehulved
Well then in that case I would like to stay that way, coz I'm not an  p0rn addict nor want to be tagged as one.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Protect Your Data From Prying Eyes*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2008)

& overall its fake... just a scene in front of camera dats it 2 make money


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

Also, one big important thing. Use Safari. It has a porn mode! So when you enable it, none of your activities get logged, but no one suspects anything as your previous history and cookies are all there!


----------



## karmanya (Jul 18, 2008)

Ive never had any porn on my computer... I don't like watching that stuff- it just seems a little obscene to me.
as far as you getting caught goes-all i can say is LOL. everyone has embarrassing situations, i've done plenty of stupid things-called my dad a ******* once, walked into the school swimming pool... naked and a shitload of stuff i don't really care to mention. just let it die down, and as far as your sister goes- im sure she's already seen a lot more than that, i mean my sister saw the RKP MMS before I did( a couple of days before the story hit the news i got the mms from a friend and didn't open it- my sister did and was actually nonchalant about it.)


----------



## Indyan (Jul 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Also, one big important thing. Use Safari. It has a porn mode! So when you enable it, none of your activities get logged, but no one suspects anything as your previous history and cookies are all there!


 Yeah. Private browsing is seriously cool. I wish Opera had that. There are a couple of extensions to do that in Fx though.


----------



## Pat (Jul 18, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> & overall its fake... just a scene in front of camera dats it 2 make money



I got a completely different idea when I first read the title of this thread 



goobimama said:


> Also, one big important thing. Use Safari. It has a porn mode! So when you enable it, none of your activities get logged, but no one suspects anything as your previous history and cookies are all there!



Dont tell me it is called "Porn Mode" ?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

It’s called Private Browsing.



Indyan said:


> You have got to be kidding me. The fact is that its actually pretty normal for a guy of his age. So it's actually sad that parents dont understand that.


Just because it’s “normal” and everybody does it doesn’t make it right. You can choose to be different from and better than the herd.



Indyan said:


> Edit : And if the parents were do dead set on this, did they have a talk with their child? Did they explain why they thought something like this was wrong? Did they do all this stuff before allowing access to the net? If they did then they would have done their duty and I would say the child is at fault. Otherwise its the parents fault for not keeping up with the generation, for not understanding the current generation.


Oh yeah, it’s the _parents’_ fault! _That_ makes sense.

A teacher doesn’t need to explicitly tell the students that no one is supposed to eat in the class—everyone just knows it by default. No one needs to be told explicitly to stay away from pornographic material. It’s ethically wrong and everyone knows it. The excuse that he wasn’t specifically told to stay away from it is a really really lame one. Plus, now that he not only knows he’s supposed to not do it but has also been witness to the consequences first hand, will he stop doing it? The fact that he’s discussing better ways to hide it should give you a good hint.

Do whatever you guys want. No one is stopping you. I certainly can’t. But I do hope that at least incidents like this one knock some sense into some people’s heads. Oh, and stop blaming the poor parents, for pete’s sake!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh...........comeon guyz.............ab fight suru mat karo.........
Fight club is on the odr side of this forum...........

Just don't fight over wat u believe...........and why odr people r not agreein wid u.........we all have our own perception...........

PEACE.....


----------



## red_devil (Jul 18, 2008)

off topic :=

@aryayush: that poor ol guy is in some serious trouble and u should try to help him and not say "serves you right"
go fiddle around with your MAC.. you dont know the problems of normal windows users like us !!

on topic :-

thats y i dont keep these files on my PC... i watch them when no one is around { mostly at nights } and then delete it... 

simplest n most secure way of watching porn AND not getting caught.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay nobody is fighting here, but no hurling personal abuses at people.


----------



## mikeon (Jul 18, 2008)

man this thread is filled with so much info ! hahah


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

As someone said: g33ks for a cause!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats y i always prefer porn litrature instead of porno movies


----------



## slugger (Jul 18, 2008)

*encrypted NTFS partition +hide folder with out any software*
chill d00d, ur mom will probably not talk to you for 1-2 days

the 3rd days she will come screaming at you for pushing off to college without eating the fruits and not driking your milk...back to your normal Mom 

passwords will olny invoke more curiosity - avoid it

*@arayayush*
nothing....


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah. Passwords are the worst. Cause you _have_ to enter it once they find a locked folder.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

its just a question of 
privileges to a folder or file (chmod o=rwx filename)
do not mount the friggin partition by default


----------



## Mohnishgs (Jul 18, 2008)

time heals everything dude............. time heals everything
hey your sister is 14 right..... then she'll probably be learning about all these things from your mom very soon......... so dont fret it ...........


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

I met my sister for the first time a few minutes ago after the incident.She was sitting reading not loooking at my face.I asked her what she saw and how she saw.She replied that she dint expect something like that from me.
Then what did she expect?Another gandhi?I have been watching porn for the last 3-4 years.Iam not at all addicted to it.I just watch once in 2 weeks.


Also I was noobish not to disable that recent documents.But I just partitioned and installed XP just a day before I left and dint have time for configuring it.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

omg a 14 year old did not expect "something like that" form a 19 year old? :O
Well I did not expect a 14 year old to know anything about "something like that". You could have asked how did she know about "something like that". She is too minor to know such things


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I have been watching porn for the last 3-4 years.





ajaybc said:


> Iam not at all addicted to it.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2008)

hey there is one more idea..
1. Store your files in any folder and name it like *abcd.dll*
2. Then customize that folder and choose the icon of "dll" files.
3. Now copy some random dll files from a certain directory and paste them in a new folder *Important DLL files* (create a new folder named Important DLL's)
4. Now move *abcd.dll* into the Important DLL's and also move the random dll's there.
5. That's it.. you just need to remember the name of the folder... and the random dll files should be about 50-100 in number

I used to hide my porn this way..


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


>



U have been eating for the last 20 or something years but u r not addicted to it
Same condition here too.Nothing to be made fun off.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude, the easiest way is to create seperate accounts and make sure documents are marked as private, then put your videos or pics or whatever even without changing their names or extentions, inside your "my documents" or even your desktop  No other account will have access to it!

PS: Let us know when you get the ba*ls to see porn on the same computer again when everyone is asleep  I'm sure that's not going to happen in a long long time to come.. loooool


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 18, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I met my sister for the first time a few minutes ago after the incident.She was sitting reading not loooking at my face.I asked her what she saw and how she saw.She replied that she dint expect something like that from me.
> Then what did she expect?Another gandhi?I have been watching porn for the last 3-4 years.Iam not at all addicted to it.I just watch once in 2 weeks.


Congrats man, just make her senti.. thats it.
And well- we dont know abt GandhiJI- so lets just keep him out of here
psst- hez too controversial to endanger our thinkdigit.




hellknight said:


> I used to hide my porn this way..



USED TO? now what?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2008)

@enticer

Now I've thought of a new method... created a 30GB partition named Misc and formatted as ext3.. I mount it under Linux and the users permitted to access it are myself and my brother.. Dad uses Windows.. so the partition isn't shown there.. simple!!

@ajay.. don't encrypt that folder.. if you format your windows and reinstall it then my friend "Happy Birthday".. you won't be able to access those files..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2008)

100 replies and 1000+ views.

@ajay, If you sissy behaves as if you did biggest mistake of your life, Just tell her that it's a guy thing and she will never understand.

PS: Don't ask her how she knows that it's porn coz belive me that would make your father take his belt and your mom, here chapati stick 

Make peace with your sister, create separate ID for her and apply parental controls on that id. After all it's your computer.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Make peace with your sister, create separate ID for her and apply parental controls on that id. After all it's your computer.



But the problem is I have BSNL Home 500plan and if I make seperate accounts my automated night downlaoding will be having problems as I have to wak up at night to type password


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> No one needs to be told explicitly to stay away from pornographic material. It’s ethically wrong and everyone knows it.


I didn't quite get that bit.Care to explain why it's "ethically" wrong? Just curious.

Oh BTW Ajay you did the right thing by telling them the truth.Parent's are parent's.They will understand.They have gradual concern for children & hence would feel depressed with the situation but if you can talk it out nothing like it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

mehulved said:


> just make her senti..


this is the trick  every women fall for


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Now just don't drag it man, ethical or not 

@ajaybc, you have got 100+ replies in one day, with all kind of suggestions and all, can't you think of something yourself?! Please do!

Then once you post what you did, we can close this thread and move on!


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

Iam now keeping quiet and is now in my room browsing.Once the powercut starts i will have to go downstairs and join them.Then i think there wud be some talking aboutt the issue.I will tell more abt it after that


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

seriously, tell them U started watching it few days ago as U wanted to learn & know about it & were afraid to ask them cos they usually get angry. 

Play with words.
Once your parents realize that it was there fault they didn't teach U about sex & U had to take this step they will feel guilty. Just keep a straight face & lie properly.


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

@ajaybc

Not easy to manage women, at the same time, not impossible too. Just like GX said, play with words. It will work.

Whatever you / we think, your mom and sis are thinking its some kinda serious offense / crime ! You just can't force them or tell them their point of view is wrong.

So when power cut is there, go and talk to mom and sis. Tell them like - you admit it is your mistake, you apologize, you will behave well in future etc etc ...


----------



## hullap (Jul 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> omg a 14 year old did not expect "something like that" form a 19 year old? :O
> Well I did not expect a 14 year old to know anything about "something like that". You could have asked how did she know about "something like that". She is too minor to know such things


lol
if i would have discovered pron im my bro's phone(it doesnt mean he has it in it or if i search for it)
i would have seen it and kept it as a secret


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 18, 2008)

mediator said:


> No flame wars plz. I'm very old, weak and shrivelled now!



Like LOrd Voldemort .... remmember Harry potter 4? last scene?

COMING TO THE MAIN TOPIC----
dekho bhai... ab jab ghode tabele se bhag gaye tab tabele to tala lagana be-matlab hai... 

try to tlk with ur mom and dad even though they dont talk... things will go good after two three days... maximum 1 week.. dont try to give long explanations to them... it may screw the damn thing even more... be relaxed and apologize and move on


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2008)

Oye you are 19 years old and still you are stuck with demo stuff. Ab to practical karne ka time aa gaya hai!
Jokes apart.. 
Seriously this is a very embarrassing situation. It is fine that your dad is cool. As for your mother, let the things calm down and behave like a good boy for some time. They are your parents and at the end of the day they are going to be calm and things would be back to normal. Do not act in any kind of rebellious manner. 

And do not worry about your sister either, soon the things would be back on track. For now get rid of the explicit content you have on your computer and keep yourself inconspicuous.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2008)

hullap said:


> lol
> if i would have discovered pron im my bro's phone(it doesnt mean he has it in it or if i search for it)
> i would have seen it and kept it as a secret


You're a girl?


----------



## slugger (Jul 18, 2008)

dis thread has been d most interesting thread started in a long long time

makes me a _lil_ nostalgic 

@ajaybc
chill man!! things will become all normal within a few days. trust me on this


----------



## max_demon (Jul 18, 2008)

well this is piyush, max_demon's bro ... n m back wid a brilliant idea !! .. tell ur mom that if u dont watch porn .. then hw will u learn 2 get a baby or baba ?? ... n how will u give them pota poti ???? :->


----------



## hullap (Jul 18, 2008)

mehulved said:


> You're a girl?


----------



## Indyan (Jul 18, 2008)

Btw, this is a bit off topic.
My SE phone came bundled with a software to store sensitive info like ATM Pin, CC no etc. The info was password protected. The best thing was that even if wrong password was entered it would randomely generate a number and display it, so it was impossible for anyone to crack it.
Is there any software that would automatically generate random readable data on entering any password? Or may be atleast a software that has two passwords, one to show the real stuff and one to show the safe stuff.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2008)

max_demon said:


> well this is piyush, max_demon's bro ... n m back wid a brilliant idea !! .. tell ur mom that if u dont watch porn .. then hw will u learn 2 get a baby or baba ?? ... n how will u give them pota poti ???? :->


He'll probably get kicked out of his house if he says that!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 18, 2008)

^^yea exactly,our grandparents ,too, used to watch HD p0rn to make kids.

p0rn =! sex 

my adviceon't talk to your family members for a few days,everything will be good after a week or so.I,personally, don't think you will ever be able to have the same kind of relationship with your sister ever again,I am not saying watching porn is not 'ethical' or anything,try to think from her perspective.


No sane man stores any p0rn on a family shared PC.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> Dude have you said anything to your parents yet?
> 
> ThinkDigit members can help you. Seriously. Just say that that stuff comes bundled with pirated stuff and some times you aren't even aware of it. You want I can make a backdated post on my blog saying that Pirated software & Games come bundled with hidden p0rn. Show it your parents will ease of the pressure a bit for sure.
> 
> That is if you haven't opened your mouth yet.



You've got a very good experience, manan.

Anyway, ajay its sad to know about the incident... now think something to resolve it, just like manan said.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

The power cut here finished just now.Dad is allright,mom is talking some important stuff like "dinner is ready" and such things which shows improvement but my sister is still not talking to me.She is trying to tease me by singing songs and stuff on her own like "Sexy lady on the floor"(From dhoom 2) and "X machi Y machi" from gajini.Iam just controlling my temper right now.
I knew she was dumbest girl on the planet but didnt expect this much.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 18, 2008)

^^one more HONEST advice.

STFU AND STOP POSTING!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^one more HONEST advice.
> 
> STFU AND STOP POSTING!


Don't be so hard on him, the poor lad seems to be frustrated 
On a lighter note:

*i3.tinypic.com/82t4hnt.jpg


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 18, 2008)

lol dude.....
how can u b so care less....
but nevermind everything will b fine.....
though i was never caught...


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> The power cut here finished just now.Dad is allright,mom is talking some important stuff like "dinner is ready" and such things which shows improvement but my sister is still not talking to me.She is trying to tease me by singing songs and stuff on her own like "Sexy lady on the floor"(From dhoom 2) and "X machi Y machi" from gajini.Iam just controlling my temper right now.
> I knew she was dumbest girl on the planet but didnt expect this much.


hahahhhahahah this is one of the most hilarious posts here.    Your sister rocks!

@Kl@w: What an image dude!


----------



## adi007 (Jul 18, 2008)

max_demon said:


> well this is piyush, max_demon's bro ... n m back wid a brilliant idea !! .. tell ur mom that if u dont watch porn .. then hw will u learn 2 get a baby or baba ?? ... n how will u give them pota poti ???? :->



lol....what a suggestion....  to get intense punishment and beatings
and ajay really ur sis is a very brave and non-shy type person...Different from normal sentimental shy girls


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 18, 2008)

whatever this thread is good in its own way.....
geeks doo watch p0rn.......
by the word geeks i mean supper geeks...lol lol lol


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> seriously, tell them U started watching it few days ago as U wanted to learn & know about it & were afraid to ask them cos they usually get angry.
> 
> Play with words.
> Once your parents realize that it was there fault they didn't teach U about sex & U had to take this step they will feel guilty. Just keep a straight face & lie properly.


Yes, that will be a good idea. Say them, that you were curious and drawn in to it recently.
They have seen you growing up from a kid to an adult. So, they will be knowing that you have matured and such things will be going on in your mind. And, if things work well, they will understand that its the coming of the age, that corrupted your mind.
Things will come back to  normal in about a week or so...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2008)

you've discussed this with your father, so dont start all over again with mum.

just promise your mum that you'l never do this again...


& for ur sister, tell her gta vc is for adults only, & not let her play. i'm serious bout the game stuff, vulgar language, strip club, bikini clad roller skating babes...

& FFS dont keep porn on ur pc, burn 'em to dvd or sumthing  



vista has better seacrh engine, searches the video files effortlessly
& about the "recent items...", just right click & click "delete..."


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

But his sis rocks man! She went and opened her mouth in front of her parents and now the songs!


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 18, 2008)

yaar dont say anything.....enough saying this and that.....
they r ur parents. and will understand.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> But his sis rocks man! She went and opened her mouth in front of her parents and now the songs!


Yeah, looks like she understands a lot more than her brother thinks she does


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> The power cut here finished just now.Dad is allright,mom is talking some important stuff like "dinner is ready" and such things which shows improvement but my sister is still not talking to me.She is trying to tease me by singing songs and stuff on her own like "Sexy lady on the floor"(From dhoom 2) and "X machi Y machi" from gajini.Iam just controlling my temper right now.
> I knew she was dumbest girl on the planet but didnt expect this much.


WTH is X machi Y machi?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

All I have to say without cracking up is. 

If you are storing p0rn on your computer which your sister and parents use . Then

*tf2.digitaljedi.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/doing-it-wrong.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea don't let her play Gta:vc. She told u na she didn't expect this, so gta:vc is adults.. So tell her this:

"Sorry sister, this incident changed my life and I can't really let you go on bad track so no gta for u."

Sweet revenge.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2008)

ya seriously what is X machi & Y machi.. and ajay, dude, u're afraid of your sister i think.. i mean you're 4-5 yrs older then her.. and look the way she's treating you.. i thin k that your sister must be in 9th or 10th standard.. talk to her and tell her that it is part of every boys' life.. its not a big deal.. and regarding mom.. don't talk to her if she doesn't talks to you.. maa apne bete se baat kare bina nahi reh sakti.. i've tried this formula a lot and it works.. she'll talk to you.. and man you're adult.. stop behaving like a kid..

and what is you're sister is singing sexy lady on the floor that means that she saw porn to some extent too.. counter attack dude.. usko chidhaao and then watch the scene..


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

Pathik said:


> WTH is X machi Y machi?


its some kannada word  Dunno meaning though


Chirag said:


> Yea don't let her play Gta:vc. She told u na she didn't expect this, so gta:vc is adults.. So tell her this:
> 
> "Sorry sister, this incident changed my life and I can't really let you go on bad track so no gta for u."
> 
> Sweet revenge.


hahaha...sister is evil here. Take the revenge, voices say so


----------



## adi007 (Jul 18, 2008)

^^nice trick...
Really girls must never play games and that too GTA VC like games  
It makes them MORE EDUCATED


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2008)

This incident reminds of one of my favourite cartoons of yesteryears:

*i34.tinypic.com/2elh6kk.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah, its good to tell ur sis not to play GTA VC any more... coz it has got rating of 18+ (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto:_Vice_City)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 18, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNuBXjev78k

x machi y machi is a Tamil song from gajini.

google naabs!

OMG mods,lock the thread already!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2008)

@kl@w.. cartoon of yesteryears.. damn man.. i still watch tom & jerry, pink panther, johnny bravo and dexter.. but i don't like those sick japanese pokemon etc.. 

and ajay.. seriously dude.. uninstall all the games.. show her that ESRB rating..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @kl@w.. cartoon of yesteryears.. damn man.. i still watch tom & jerry, pink panther, johnny bravo and dexter.. but i don't like those sick japanese pokemon etc..



Yup, I hate those Japanese cartoons as well. I said 'yesteryears' coz that was the time I was totally addicted to Dexter's Laboratory 
Not any more though


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

1812 views, 142 replies in 12 hrs or so !!!   

Thinkdigit forum Rox. Helping other members always


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah! It's ok man. Get over it. Be careful with your sis. She might taunt you with the songs in front of her/your friends  "If you can't defeat 'em, join 'em" Don't go bashing yoru sis for singing


----------



## slugger (Jul 18, 2008)

@giga
what is the point reportin if u got his link in ur quoted text 

better remove the link from ur post 2


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 18, 2008)

indians make a big deal out of some stupid porn...you become a social outcast if you are caught surfing porn or something...i dont give a damn...get high, watch porn and just chill out man..


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 18, 2008)

slugger said:


> @giga
> what is the point reportin if u got his link in ur quoted text
> 
> better remove the link from ur post 2



lol.. replaced the link with #


----------



## confused (Jul 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> its some kannada word  Dunno meaning though


its a song from tamil movie 'GHAJINI'.

btw - the activity on this thread reminds me of the 'good old' IPL thread days.....


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

BTW, you haven't told us about your porn, hope it wasn't something, well not straight.


----------



## paid (Jul 19, 2008)

Simplest solution keep admin account for yourself and store such stuffs in your documents or desktop. give limited access account to any other user no one will be able to see your files.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 19, 2008)

This thread is giving ideas tokids. Thread must be renamed to:  "How to hide P0Rns"..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 19, 2008)

Best software I've come across this far for such purposes is Heatseek. 
*www.heatseek.com/


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 19, 2008)

now we know how everybody hides their sh1t


----------



## Xoote (Jul 19, 2008)

lol too funny


----------



## anispace (Jul 19, 2008)

this thread got 157 posts in 14 hrs... lol.. I just cant stop laughing. I feel sorry for u dude but i just cant help it

btw learn of some new better methods to hide stuff. you could have atleast put it in hidden folders and changed the file exts. you dont even need to change the file exts back ..vlc will play them anyway. Or give ur sis a seperate limited user account.thats the least u can do.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 19, 2008)

Universal Shield from www.everstrike.com

Fastest file/folder hiding soft ever, with hotkeys! Can be made portable, and very useful for purposes like this!


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> This thread is giving ideas tokids. Thread must be renamed to:  "How to hide P0Rns"..



+1

I prefer unmounted partitions over any software. What people don't know, exists can't be found


----------



## chesss (Jul 19, 2008)

> Then what did she expect?Another gandhi?I


 Lol 
dude go easy on her. SHE is ONLY 14!! A lil innocent girl if u ask me.. Let her tease u, its ok.


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2008)

chesss said:


> Lol
> dude go easy on her. SHE is ONLY 14!! A lil innocent girl if u ask me.. Let her tease u, its ok.


Innocent! No fugging chance. She is going to be a nuisance to public peace & boys in the future! And she definitely knows more than what ajay thinks she knows!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Your the idiot and blaming MS  You can disable Recent Docs. You don't it's your fault



Well .. If you do uncheck the option for "List my most recently opened documents" , Windows will still keep track of those items .. If you check this : 
Start > Run > Recent  you'll see everything that shows up on that list .. I didnt find any option to disable this tracking .. 


Once something like this happened with my friend .. His PC was not booting up so he called me for help and I took this Knoppix cd with me to see if his hard drive is indeed fried (his hard disk wasnt getting detected according to him) .. His father was on our side anxious about the new hardware being fried ..  Anyway.. The pc boot up fine with Knoppix and the first thing I checked was Windows folder on C: .. Big mistake.. He used to store his porn in that folder and Windows was installed on D: .. So as soon as I hover my mouse over that folder, Knoppix shows up a BIG thumbnail in the tool tip of what looked like a hardcore stuff .. His father was like  .. We told him it was "Hum aapke hain kaun" and it was Salman Khan ..  ..


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

So many big liars on the forum. Why don't you people get together, enroll for a law degree and start offering legal services? You'll be rich $$$$


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> We told him it was "Hum aapke hain kaun" and it was Salman Khan ..  ..


didi tera dewar deewana...lol lol lol...kudiyo ko dale daana...lol lol lol


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

And I know someone whose laptop had this folder : D:\Porn ... I asked the reason of his indiscretion he says "Nobody uses my laptop .. " .. And his password was compromised in Second Digit Meet from his own lappy ..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Where is Soura?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> And I know someone whose laptop had this folder : D:\Porn ... I asked the reason of his indiscretion he says "Nobody uses my laptop .. " .. And his password was compromised in Second Digit Meet from his own lappy ..


Abe tu koi kam hain kya?


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 19, 2008)

Here. I still remember the password. hpdj**** (blanked for safety reasons)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahahhaa .. Man that costed Mozilla foundation one Firefox user .. =))


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahahahaaaa


BTW, this incident reminds me of two incidences involving my friends. Both happened when I was in 10th standard.

1. Friend A got busted by his sister. He forgot to clear the recent documents and his sister saw <imagine saucy name>.mpeg in WMP and opened it and saw "Shubh Mangal Shubh Mangal". The guy was put on curfew and all his actions were monitored for a long time.

2. Friend K got busted by his dad. The guy comes to class with a forlorn look and tell us "Dad ko maloom pad gaya yaar". When he went to attend his tuition classes, his dad had some work on the PC and was just looking for some file when he stumbled across his "treasures". We were all laughing so hard that he got thrashed for studying "sex education".




Sourabh said:


> Here. I still remember the password. hpdj**** (blanked for safety reasons)


Don't you think he'd have changed it that day itself?


----------



## Artemis (Jul 19, 2008)

Like three years back I too was caught, but I wriggled my way outta it, my family had gone to the movie, I disabled the antivirus had a Norton 2002, and startd seeing wo$$$s##.com, dont know what I downloaded but the whenever I tried to open a page tat thing wuld cum, I hadnt noticed it at first just shut it off when they returned, but in the morning my father saw it, and that last nite my friend had visited and so the blame was was on me and him, I put the blame on my friend(other g33k from school) dat he had hacked into my computer, and after that on my ISP, dat sumtimes they do route such things on ur browser the ISPwalla came home and chcked and put the blame on me, then I the computerwalla came tried whatever he culd and then formatted it and said to my Mom "Next time keep and eye out on him." Had to endure several sarcastic words for months and sum1 was on my head everytime I booted up my PC!!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I might have had more than few such accidents but nothing never got worse. My parents are the coolest human beings alive so I'm always able to wiggle my way out or get off the hook easily.
To know about my mis-haps  check my post on the previous page.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 19, 2008)

Seems like i am late to the party...eh? 

First things first. Whatever happened has happened, dont try thinking about it. The more u think, the frustrated u become. 

The problem at hand seems to be your sister. She may tease u for a couple of days. Act cool. Dont let your temper take control of the situation. If she gets the feeling that u r getting irritated and humiliated when the episode is mentioned, she might keep on teasing u. If she gets the feeling that u-dont-give-a-damn, she might stop the teasing within a week or so. Even i have been busted once, during my engg days by my younger sister. She remained cool about the entire incident, but made sure i deleted the contents from the HDD (made me delete it from the recycle bin too, so much for having a techie brother  )

Also i have seen many members posting, to get revenge on your sister by not allowing her to play the GTA game. Ok. Well and good. What if something like this happens? Your sister finds u no longer allow her to play that game citing "Mature" rating of the game. She might take up the issue to your parents, and once again the whole affair which u r trying to forget might come to the limelight. 

BTW i too feel that storing porn on family pc is the dumbest idea ever. U could have tried encryption softwares like those found in *www.truecrypt.org/ . Better late than never.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> WTH is X machi Y machi?



It is a song from the Tamil movie Gajini which is currently being remaked in Hindi with Amir Khan in the lead role



mehulved said:


> BTW, you haven't told us about your porn, hope it wasn't something, well not straight.



Well...The name of that video was Teen Asian Angels XXX


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> this is the trick  every women fall for



Ye maine kaha tha.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 19, 2008)

My My 174 posts in under 24 Hours
So much interest in Pr0n


----------



## din (Jul 19, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> My My 174 posts in under 24 Hours
> So much interest in Pr0n



interest in Pr0n ? No way 

We are helping the guy because it involves two big issues.

1. Human right violation - he is not allowed keep 'important stuff' in his pc, he is not allowed to watch it, his sis tease him. Of course, the human right commission members of ThinkDigit are in action and were giving him legal help 

2. Technical help - that guy do not know how to protect (no, not hiding) his important data (these are important regional files - like _Asian_ etc ) so the technical wing (g33ks) were helping him how to make sure his 'precious data' is safe.

3. As per the PC experts iMav, Mediator etc, pirated OS, games etc contain hidden content which is not appropriate for certain age, but the poor guy never knew that. So the technical wing was giving more information on how it happens, how to avoid it, how to educate parents and sis on this issue (not pr0n, but piracy and stuff you know )

That is all your honor :bows head:


----------



## max_demon (Jul 19, 2008)

lololol . u know 14 year girls are not that innocent as u think , many gals in my class ( 10th ) shamelessly ask for my hard disks to copy some movies ( i keep 90GB of good movies and only 62 GB of special movies) and they used to comment on movies like APie SAW etc etc . even i dont hide P0Rn on my Portable HDD . lol


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

Who said girls are innocent? Its just that when your sister see's this stuff, there is a lot of weirdness around it. Although once one passes the age of 18 or so it doesn't matter whether she is your sister, cause everyone is an adult.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 19, 2008)

^^+1
and thats the truth........


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

adi007 said:


> *3.Deleting the file after use...i mean what's the point in watching the same STEPS AGAIN AND AGAIN  *


yup....



> seriously, tell them U started watching it few days ago as U wanted to learn & know about it & were afraid to ask them cos they usually get angry.



thats what i did.. it totally works.. BTW my parents are pretty liberal..

& dont take up this issue with ur sister.. it wont help..
just try to ignore her .. control ur temper... soon she will stop..
& let her play GTA...stay cool with her for sometime..

offtopic:

once my friend found his younger sister... talkin to guys on orkut... after that he used it .. to make her do stuff for him.. like school projects.. etc.  .. 
he was a fool
id use this for even bigger stuff.. not school projetcs.. something better & bigger


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> once my friend found his younger sister... talkin to guys on orkut...



My sister was once caught for that.But unfortunately I was not the one who caught her.One of my cousins who was also her friend in orkut saw her scrapbook and informed my parents.It was once a big issue in my family.And she was then restricted from using internet.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 19, 2008)

Since when is it a crime to talk to guys on orkut? my sister talks to dozens of guys on facebook- sure i don't approve, but its her decision.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2008)

What I do is burn all those vidoes in a DVD and keep it along with digit DVDs.. no one in my home is interested in digit DVD's... except me


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> What I do is burn all those vidoes in a DVD and keep it along with digit DVDs.. no one in my home is interested in digit DVD's... except me


Nice trick man! Nice trick!

Anyway, let me tell you that marking a DVD with a small little 'a' or some other non descript character is just going to arouse suspicion. Just put in bold "blue movies" or "hot girls" and you are in the safe zone.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

You better face your parents and ask for the computer back
"Mom(or Dad), I want my computer back."
"Why did you give it to my sister!"
"It's my computer!!"
"You know it's not my fault! My sister shouldn't be digging into my folders anyway!"
"I need my computer! You dunno how much money I spent on it!"
"My sister's talking with strangers on orkut and meeting each other!"

Something like that
Tip: Place your photos here
F:\Documents\Music\iTunes Crazy\"an album you have in your computer"\webs[encrypted]\100Casio[Hidden]\[Files]
It's 6 levels deep with encryption and hidden. Also they are in folders with names not so obvious.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> You better face your parents and ask for the computer back
> "Mom(or Dad), I want my computer back."
> "Why did you give it to my sister!"
> "It's my computer!!"
> ...



No need to ask for the computer.They have not restricted my computer usage.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

But they moved it didn't they?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> But they moved it didn't they?



no


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

oh,
you still have your computer in possesion?


----------



## confused (Jul 19, 2008)

exactly one day.......and 190 posts.....LOL


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> oh,
> you still have your computer in possesion?



Yes Iam browsing with it.But I think my parents are now watching me closely.Because they come to my room frequently when Iam browsing for no apparent reason


----------



## confused (Jul 19, 2008)

^^that must be terrible....


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

confused said:


> ^^that must be terrible....


yup


----------



## Indyan (Jul 19, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Yes Iam browsing with it.But I think my parents are now watching me closely.Because they come to my room frequently when Iam browsing for no apparent reason


Why dont they install some monitoring software instead?


----------



## Laser_dude (Jul 19, 2008)

well i have advised my friends to save those files with renaming them to system.dll

kernel.386 theme.ocx etc  first it doesn't natively open with media players and secondly 

name of the files are misleading 

till now it has worked flawessly


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 19, 2008)

Feeling sad for you 
Ok here's what i'd do in your place --Tell your mom that everybody of your age watches porn, it's  a  normal thing,   and also tell her that if you don't watch it your friends will tease  you as  some  dumb-fool-nerd guy.  

And also it almost unavoidable at this genre, porn is everywhere, heck i find the music videos nowadays much vulgar than porn. 

And regarding ur sis, she is more of a clever-fool i'd say.


----------



## net_addict (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice thread .. at first i thought it was an old thread that someone just bumped . 

Ajay bro , hope everythings normal for you soon . and good that you admitted it to your parents . like everyone else here said just dont get addicted.  

As for me, used to rar them when i was in 9-10.now it just stays in a folder named 'Locked'.and no one is allowed to touch my laptop and no one even does .


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> Feeling sad for you
> Ok here's what i'd do in your place --Tell your mom that everybody of your age watches porn, it's  a  normal thing,   and also tell her that if you don't watch it your friends will tease  you as  some  dumb-fool-nerd guy.
> 
> And also it almost unavoidable at this genre, porn is everywhere, heck i find the music videos nowadays much vulgar than porn.
> ...



Do you think that this will work. It will worsen the situation and make them take away the PC completely from him. 

anyways, looks like it's finished now. Can we have this thread locked??


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Can we have this thread locked??


Change the title to protect your arse and make it a sticky, maybe?


----------



## alter_ego (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Recommended for sticky. "101 ways to hide porn" ! Some innovative ideas here.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 19, 2008)

din said:


> interest in Pr0n ? No way
> 
> We are helping the guy because it involves two big issues.
> 
> ...



Gr8 one man, gr8 one. Human Rights, Regional files. ROFLMAO.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, have shame, your sis is kicking ur ass out there and you seem to be proud reporting it. Your sis seems to be much smarter than you


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Dude, have shame, your sis is kicking ur ass out there and you seem to be proud reporting it. Your sis seems to be much smarter than you



I have a hunch she is geekier than our dear friend. Who knows- she might even be a member here and reading everything.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2008)

^^Every dog has it's day


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Dude, have shame, your sis is kicking ur ass out there and you seem to be proud reporting it. Your sis seems to be much smarter than you



lock the thread naab!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 19, 2008)

what a foolish brother.....instead of telling her not to do so....he started using it

i think the thread must b locked.....otherwise whos gonna answer the other que


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

If u were in my place u wudnt be telling this.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Its ok man! $hit happens. 

When you grow up in life these little things will bring up smile on your face.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 19, 2008)

say to your dad mom that you are leaving home...do some drama   .BTW ,be careful of your sister!.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 19, 2008)

@ajaybc, is it all done yet? Do you see any point in continuing this?

@The_Devil_Himself, please behave, respect the green!


----------



## red_devil (Jul 19, 2008)

din said:


> interest in Pr0n ? No way
> 
> We are helping the guy because it involves two big issues.
> 
> ...





The best reply on this thread by far !! ROFL !! 


@ajay,
bro relax.... your parents will be eager to know what you do for a few days/weeks...after that ... when/ if  get back to your old porno ways  
dont save it.... even if its the best video you've ever seen, simply delete it ... you can always download more better ones


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 19, 2008)

din said:


> interest in Pr0n ? No way
> 
> We are helping the guy because it involves two big issues.
> 
> ...




That was awesome din!


@OP
Well these things happen.
Another day my sis found i was watching something "notty". But she dint report to higher authorities like in your case. Now when she comes in, she makes some noices to alert me that she is coming so that i can know and close the "stuff" so that it doesnot bother either of us.

And hey...
i was thinking of stumbling this thread? What say you?


----------



## krates (Jul 19, 2008)

well i will just do one thing 

rar all the porns ...

make it extension less 

hide in C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS\

and then make it hidden  working method  me hiding them for a year


----------



## 531547 (Jul 19, 2008)

To all adult digit readers,
      The best software to encypt Folders is "HandyCrypto 3.10.298". Folders are encrypted on the fly i.e. Very quickly. And I am talking about real Encryption. The files in the encrypted folders cannot be accessed without password. Other softwares such as "FolderLock" just give the impression of files being encrypted but these files can be accessed in safe mode or when u boot from linux live CD/DVD. HandyCrypto is different.It Encrypts files and if you forget password you lose data.Good luck


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2008)

Never underestimate the children. My little sister has a habit of downloading all kind of junk Bolly wallpapers and used to delete the history in IE of those sites (was using XP then) and i was under the impression that she has come on to the right path (she had her Board exams in 2 months). I even asked how to remove that history tab here, i remember


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, we all had a good time suggesting and sharing, time to talk other things.


----------

